# sssssssssnake-but what type?



## 96299

Hi

We stumbled across this little fella (10" long-ish) whilst away at the weekend, anyone know what species it is? I think I know but would like your thoughts. Actually it was my young Daughter who spotted it along the sea wall at Burnham On Crouch in Essex, along with this lovely looking Beetle (about an inch and a quarter long at least) of which I haven't a clue yet as to what it is. 8) 

Click photos for larger image

Steve


----------



## Zebedee

A young adder I think.

If it was your daughter was lucky, since they are quite poisonous from birth, though very rarely lethal to humans.

The diamond pattern running all down the back is the giveaway, but that one looks unusually pale coloured. They do vary though.

Dave


----------



## sallytrafic

adder

and I think the beetle is an oil beetle Meloe proscarabaeus


----------



## SaddleTramp

Yup the snake is a young adder.

The beetle is an oil beetle I think.


----------



## erneboy

Adders are becoming increasingly rare due to inbreeding. 

It means they can't multiply, Alan.


----------



## 96299

SaddleTramp said:


> Yup the snake is a young adder.
> 
> The beetle is an oil beetle I think.


Yes Les the Beetle is a rough oil beetle, I just looked that one up. 

Dave & Frank-I agree on Adder. My Daughter found it but just called me over and did not touch it, I did however  It was very docile even though it was trying to sun itself, there was a nip in the air though. I moved it slightly just to get the shots then put it back where it was found.

Steve


----------



## Penquin

Agree with the others young adder and oil beetle, the images below are already identified and do show a very strong likeness!

http://tiny.cc/0xnwe for the young adder

http://tiny.cc/rzi3p for the oil beetle

Dave

PS both of these have been in the news recently, adders seem to be reducing in numbers rapidly, possibly due to isolation and therefore inbreeding reducing genetic variation and hence survivability and

oil beetles as a measure of reducing numbers of those

http://tiny.cc/idhxv

both have featured on R4 "Today" programme within the last week!


----------



## 747

If Adders cannot multiply........can they divide? :? :?


----------



## Penquin

747 said:


> If Adders cannot multiply........can they divide? :? :?


of course they can, that's why the population is getting smaller.... :lol:

Dave


----------



## ched999uk

A mate of mine bent down on the ground to pick his young son up as he was 'playing' with an adder!! When he picked up his son the adder (very small) bit my mate. Mate went to hospital and took about 3 weeks for his hand and arm to get back to normal!!!!!

Even small adders are dangerous to humans!


----------



## Zebedee

ched999uk said:


> Even small adders are dangerous to humans!


Fully grown adders are often only about a foot long. 8O

If the snake you see is a metre long it will be a grass snake, and they are harmless.

If it's a little short one treat it with the greatest respect. If it's a uniform brownish colour it's likely to be a slow worm, and that's OK, 'cos it isn't even a snake, but the only other (fully grown) short one in the UK is an adder. 8O

Dave


----------



## Penquin

The venom that adders produce CAN cause severe pain and swelling in limbs, it can be fatal to small children, dogs or people with "weak hearts", but there have been no recorded deaths due to adder bites for more than 30 years in the UK.

For more details about this fascinating snake check out this Forestry Commission web page;

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/adder

"Hunting" bites are very rare, defensive bites more common, most people are bitten when handling the snake ! 8O :roll:

If bitten, swelling wil occur and the person should be taken for medical treatment folowing ANY snake bite, with identification of the snake type if possible.

The casualty should not wealk or stand on the limb if possible and should not drive. DO NOT ATTEMPT TO SUCK OUT THE VENOM - YOU WILL NOT SUCCEED.

_Management of an adder bite;
.
•Most will occur in the summer months in people walking through areas of long grass or heathland.

•Fatalities are rare, the last recorded fatality in the UK being 30 years ago, although envenomation may cause significant morbidity.

•Following an adder bite, pain will immediately be felt at the bite site and local swelling will occur.

•*First aid:*
â-¦Treatment prior to transfer to hospital should consist *ONLY* of reassurance to the patient and immobilisation of the limb.

â-¦A bandage *SHOULD NOT* be applied in this instance as over-tightening of the bandage has led to complications._

(From Patient UK http://www.patient.co.uk/doctor/Snake-Bites.htm )

Hope that helps,

Dave

dAVE


----------



## 747

A mate of mine was bitten on his willy by a snake and as he could not move very well, I ran to the nearest town to get a doctor.  

The doctor was in the middle of an operation so could only give me professional advice. 

He said I would have to suck the poison out or the patient would die. 8O 

I went back to my mate, who asked what the doctor had said.

"You are going to die", I said. :lol:


----------



## 96299

747 said:


> A mate of mine was bitten on his willy by a snake and as he could not move very well, I ran to the nearest town to get a doctor.
> 
> The doctor was in the middle of an operation so could only give me professional advice.
> 
> He said I would have to suck the poison out or the patient would die. 8O
> 
> I went back to my mate, who asked what the doctor had said.
> 
> "You are going to die", I said. :lol:


I bet you thought twice about it though! :wink:

Steve


----------



## 96299

Zebedee said:


> ched999uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even small adders are dangerous to humans!
> 
> 
> 
> Fully grown adders are often only about a foot long. 8O
> 
> If the snake you see is a metre long it will be a grass snake, and they are harmless.
> 
> If it's a little short one treat it with the greatest respect. If it's a uniform brownish colour it's likely to be a slow worm, and that's OK, 'cos it isn't even a snake, but the only other (fully grown) short one in the UK is an adder. 8O
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Have caught many a Grass snake in the past Dave, but never come across an Adder before, never seen them in my neck of the woods over the years and asumed that they dont live round here in my part of Essex :roll:

Steve


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

We spend a lot of time in the Medips near Cheddar and the hills have quite a large Adder population. The locals are very careful when walking etc in the early summer as thats when the young Adders are about.

A young Adder is a lot more dangerous that a fully grown one and whilst there have been no known human fatalities there have been a few dogs that have died from a bite.

If you are walking in Adder country always were long trousers and boots as this may just make all the difference

Last year we saw a couple of adders including one I had already stepped over!

Andy


----------



## Westbay

erneboy said:


> Adders are becoming increasingly rare due to inbreeding.
> 
> It means they can't multiply, Alan.


Of course adders can multiply - you regularly see them in wood plies for this purpose . . .

as adders, they need to do it by logs.   8O :lol:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Westbay said:


> Of course adders can multiply - you regularly see them in wood plies for this purpose . . .
> 
> as adders, they need to do it by logs.   8O :lol:


Oh  Do they use the logs as counting beads.  :lol:


----------

